# First Pintail



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Shot my first Sprig tonight after 11 seasons


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 7, 2007)

congrats! got any other pics?


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

it feels good to get a pintail after so many seasons. every thing has to be perfect for pintails to come into a spread congradulations! the first time i killed a bull i was so suprised to see how colorful they are.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

real nice sprig. get him on the river? i had to get mine in arky.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Field hunting ..still slow action


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice bird.
I still looking for my 1 st Drake Pinny.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Well,
The only type of bird thats ever landed one on me.
Glad ya took one pooper droper outta commision 
BTW nice pics and glad ta see ya got one!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...I have been viewing this forum more over the past couple of week's and am beginning to think I may want to try waterfowl next fall. Looks like a blast.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats. I too shot my first pintail two wednesdays ago. After 7 years of trying! In 7 years of waterfowling it was the first that ever flew in front of me!


----------

